# Are 1911s more accurate than other pistols? Why?



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've been shooting my XDs for over a year now and can easily put 40-50 rounds in a jagged hole about the size of a $1 bill folded once. Today, I was at the range with a friend who rented a 3" Kimber 1911. He let me shoot it and I put four rounds in a 1" hole. I was amazed. It was a 3" barrel rental gun. I didn't expect it to be in tip-top shape. 

Did I get lucky? Are 1911s really more accurate? Why?

Anyone else shoot better with a 1911?


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

I am relatively new to pistol shooting but in my experience I have shot better with a 1911


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

1911s may or may not be more mechanically accurate than other pistols, depends on how well they are fitted.

However, 1911s have probably the best _practical_ accuracy of any common pistol. They have short triggers with very short and crisp resets, low bore axes, and easy reach to the triggers. This adds up to a pistol that is very easy to shoot well - in contrast to so many clunky, grungy-triggered modern pistols - which is why 1911s dominate so many competitions.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The M1911 and M1911A1 were issue pistols of the U.S. Army, and were made only for practical accuracy with maximum reliability. Later efforts to accurize surplus pistols resulted in very fine target pistols. The civilian Colt Goverment Model was made to a little closer tolerances and nicer finish. Then the National Match and Gold Cup series were introduced and set the standards for accuracy in the .45 ACP.

So, bottom line, a standard M1911 accuracy so-so. Making a few adjustments and saying the magic words, accuracy superb.

Bob Wright


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

I'll chime in, here! I was more accurate with my 1911 than any other pistol I shot with. That is, however, until I got a SiG 220. And it's the carry version. Most excellence in accuracy and puts my 1911 a couple notches lower, yet still better than most I tried. Mine's a stock Springfield Loaded.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

By design the 1911 is a point and shoot weapon. The Army wanted a easy to use pistol that didn't require many hours of training.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The two most accurate automatics I shot were a Kimber and a CZ75 B. I think the shootability of these pistols played a good part along with their mechanical accuracy.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

If I had a chance to win a 100 million shooting at a target I would take a 1911.


----------



## Techsan_02 (Mar 6, 2007)

Went to the range yesterday for the first time in awhile. I shoot MUCH more accurately with my 1911 than I do with anyother pistol...HK P2000, HK USP, Glock, Sig....don't know if it is just mental or not, but I'm nails with a 1911, not so with other pistols.


----------



## Kayback (Aug 19, 2007)

I have yet to find a pistol that is less accurate than I am. I shoot crap with any pistol you hand me.



KBK


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 3, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> If I had a chance to win a 100 million shooting at a target I would take a 1911.


I think we have a winner.... That pretty much sums it up. If I had a chance to win 1 million or 100 million. For me would be 1911 as well.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

JohnnyI said:


> I think we have a winner.... That pretty much sums it up. If I had a chance to win 1 million or 100 million. For me would be 1911 as well.


What did I win and send it right away. Hope its a para or wilson.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I've been shooting my XDs for over a year now and can easily put 40-50 rounds in a jagged hole about the size of a $1 bill folded once. Today, I was at the range with a friend who rented a 3" Kimber 1911. He let me shoot it and I put four rounds in a 1" hole. I was amazed. It was a 3" barrel rental gun. I didn't expect it to be in tip-top shape.
> 
> Did I get lucky? Are 1911s really more accurate? Why?
> 
> Anyone else shoot better with a 1911?


Hey propellerhead I know you love your XD's, so do I but what I find with all ploy guns the weight seems to be a problem for me when it comes to being accurate. I don't know if they can fix it by weight displacement or not. I love my ploy guns and I wish they would do an artical (study)about the weight of this guns being a fact or or not and if so what should be tried to improve them overall. If anyone knows of one please post it. When I got my witness a few months back my first words where man this thing is heavy. My second words were man this thing is accurate. So it's not just the 1911.

I remember when I had to quilivify with the 1911 at the Fort Gordon MP school. Those barrel were so wore down it was hard to see the riflulling. I went through over 25 pistols looking for a decent barrel and found one. I field stripped both and swapped the barrels. I did not know a drill sgt was witnessing me do this. He came over to me to ask why I was doing it and I told him that the barrels were no good. He was so dam impress with the speed I had stripping them he let me slide. Then when it was my time to go online this drill sgt came over with two other sgt and he handed me this barrel and told me to use it. He had the other sgt there to see how fast I was. I had a 45 in my room when I turned 10. I took a look at the barrel and it looked brand new. I shot my best that day and when we were turning in the 45's that sgt asked for his barrel back. It was his and I was invited to shoot some competions with them that weekend. I was so nerves I could not hit a thing and was not invited back. Hell I was leaving within a week any how. I felt bad letting him down and now when I look back I believe he knew. Sorry propellerhead for getting off track there. You know where I live and if your going to be in the earea call and I'll take you to the range and you are welcome to shoot anything I have and since my son clic2323 is in the Army I will have a ton of ammo to shoot. Bring one of you babes also. It won't cost you a thing.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

You're absolutely right. The weight of the pistol is part of it. Even with my XDs, I tend to shoot more accurately with the XD45 Service than the XD9 Service. 

Thanks for the invite. On a nice cool day, we just might take a drive out your way.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Perhaps it isn’t the gun. Perhaps it is the steely courage of the user. The grit of the person that carries a mere 8 rounds of ammo into danger. The strength of will to lug a steel gun around for 12-16 hours a day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

What the heck? I wrote the above with the intent that all of you would swat me aside with a multitude of derisive comments. I was looking forward to your barbs and jibes, especially those of Mike Barham who has seen me shoot and knows better. I guess ignoring me was a good way to go, but not near as funny...


----------

